

DeveloperAuction Expanding to Designers, Offering Free Intern Placement - liberatus
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/developer-auction-begins-offering-free-intern-placement-tests-expanding-to-designers-as-it-pushes-to-change-recruiting/

======
socialist_coder
Has anyone here ever used Developer Auctions? I'm curious if the engineers
actually get higher salaries or if it's just on par with market value.

~~~
Matt_Mickiewicz
To be perfectly honest, 87% of candidates who go through the process and take
a job, go with a company OTHER than the one that made the highest offer.

In fact, many more interview requests get rejected for "not interested in the
company/industry" rather than insufficient compensation.

It's almost always more about the opportunity & the company, rather than the
pay.

~~~
socialist_coder
For sure, I don't disagree with that. As a developer though, one reason I
would try developer auctions is for a chance at some ludicrously high salary.
I'm just wondering if that is the reality or not. Seems like it isn't.

------
aweb
The concept is really interesting, is there an equivalent of DeveloperAuction
in Europe?

